# first visit today



## tinkerb (Aug 12, 2003)

Hi girls, 

just wondered if anyone is online now...getting really nervous now...got our first home visit today and im not really sure what to expect. Been tydying up etc but not sure what they will be looking at (child proof house etc). Silly really as i know other people have said it is not as bad as they thought but i cant help worrying!  

Love tracey.


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Tracey

Loads of luck for your home visit today   I am glad things are moving along nicely for you now 

Lots of Love
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

tracey

although it was for fostering not adoption , we had our first visit a couple of weeks ago! i was really nervous but it really was fine! i said to  myself just to be myself and honest and open and they will see what type of people we are.
really hope it goes well for you

love
suzie xx


----------



## tinkerb (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks suzi and jennifer, 

we have done the prep course which did not worry me at all, its not knowing what to expect and worrying that we will hit a hurdle and it will all be over..it means so much to us that i cant help worrying...so many other things have gone wrong and they have all come to nothing. (this is me in panic mode  ) i will be okay later (hopefully!) and i will let you know how it went.

love tracey


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi Tracy

I am sure your 1st visit went (or is going) really well. So now put your feet up and have a nice glass of wine tonight with DH.

Mandyx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi Tracey

Hope your visit went well, theres no reason to think it wouldn't!

I'm sure everything went really well & you got on really well with your SW & you don't know where the time went!! 

Let us know later if you have time, by the way its quite normal to go into panic mode & think up loads of things that you think might go wrong.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi Tracey 

sorry your visit didn't go as planned - have sent you a message - check your in box!


----------



## Mum to a gorgeous cherub (Jan 3, 2004)

Oh Tracey really sorry to hear your news........  

Hope your wedding plans help to make the time go fast. 

Good luck

H x


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Tracy

Sorry to hear things didn't go to plan.  Why are they deciding to wait for you to be married?  If they let couples who are unmarried or same sex couples adopt what is the difference?

I hope things move along quickly for you.  It might be worth speaking to Ang aka molly2003 as she got married just shortly after going to panel.

Good luck
Karen x


----------

